# MFS question last one



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

on the 1040SR I checked the block for MFS and added the wifes name. On page 15 of the book it says I can click the block saying she's over 65 and then get the higher deductible because she is not filing anything. Also says it on page 30. Am I reading this right.
Saves me some money.
Hope the question makes sense
Thanks for the help.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The exact quote on page 15 is the following:


> If your filing status is married filing
> separately and your spouse was born before January 2, 1955, or was blind at the
> end of 2019, you can check the appropriate box(es) on the line labeled “Age/
> Blindness” *if your spouse had no income*, isn't filing a return, and can't be
> claimed as a dependent on another person's return.


and on page 30:


> * You can check the boxes for spouse if your filing status is married filing separately and your spouse* had no income*, isn't filing a return, and can't be claimed
> as a dependent on another person's return.


I believe you have said in the past that your wife receives a dutch pension. That is considered income. OTOH, there is pretty much no way that the IRS would have any inkling that she receives a Dutch pension, so the choice is up to you. (Also, don't you receive US SS? And does she receive US SS? Either in her own right or your spouse benefit? That could be a consideration in whether or not you claim the extra exemption for her.)


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

yes she does have a pension. We don't have SS because she was diagnosed with early onset Alzheimer's about the time I was going to apply for it and with everything gouing on I just never did it so its kind of stabilized so I ll be applying for it soon.
Just to be safe I won't do the extra, not so big a difference.
Thanks for all the help you have given me in the past.

Bernie McKenna


----------

